# Lizenzproblem unter Virtualbox



## maddin (28 November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte eure Hilfe.

Ich habe unter Windows 10 (64bit) eine VM mit WindowsXP unter Virtualbox eingerichtet.

Auf der VM habe ich Step7 v5.5 und WinCCflex installiert und lizenziert. Beim nächsten Nutzen von Step7 unter XP kam die Meldung, dass kein passender Lizenzkey gefunden werden kann.

Ich habe dann im ALM geschaut, alle Lizenzen noch da, und habe dies geprüft --> i.O. Anschließend ist auch Step 7 gestartet ohne die Lizenzierung zu bemängeln.

Beim nächstem Mal wieder dasselbe, der Lizenzkey ist nun aber defekt. Ich muss nun über Siemens einen Neuen besorgen.

Nun habe ich bei einem anderen Programm ein ähnliches Problem festgestellt. Es handelt sich um Multiprog von Kuka, eine Programmierungssoftware für eine Soft-SPS.

Ich habe diese installiert und mittels Handeingabe lizenziert, funktionierte tadellos. Beim nächsten Neustart der VM dann auch hier : Registrierungschlüssel fehlt....

Ich musste diesen nochmals eingeben. Beim nächsten Neustart dann Registrierung wieder weg, und das Programm beendet sich mit Fehlermeldung. Muss nun neu installiert werden...

So kann ich nicht arbeiten....

Kennt jemand diese Problematik ? Ist dies ein VirtualBox Problem ? Falls ja, was gäbe es denn für Alternativen ?

Würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen...

Gruß maddin


----------



## Fabpicard (28 November 2018)

Wohl eher nicht ein VB problem, eher liegt es in den Einstellungen deiner VM oder am darauf installierten Windows.

Bei mir läuft das mit mehreren VMs parallel alles problemlos. Allerdings nicht mit Win als Hostsystem 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Knaller (29 November 2018)

Moin
Bei Virtualbox wird die Festplatte beim runter fahren „optimiert“.
Versuch es mal mit dem Suspendmodus.  

Manche Lizenzschlüssel benutzen Cluster auf der Platte und merken sich das.    
Bei Optimieren werden diese Cluster verschoben und schwups gibt es Ärger 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddin (29 November 2018)

Hallo Knaller,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 

Was darf ich unter dem Suspendmodus verstehen? Ich finde nichts in den Einstellungen diesbezüglich....

Außerdem, warum sind dann Programme nicht betroffen von der Clusterverschiebung?

Gruß maddin


----------



## oliver.tonn (29 November 2018)

Also ich hatte auch schon Step7 V5.5 in VBox betrieben, allerdings war das Hostsystem Windows 8.1 oder Win 10 und das Gastsystem Win 7 64 Bit und da gab es es bisher keine Probleme mit den Lizenzen.


----------



## maddin (29 November 2018)

Kollegen von mir haben auch unzählige VM laufen, auch ohne dieses Problem. Ich hatte auch schon eine, aber unter Windows 7, funktionierte einwandfrei....

Hilft mir aber so nicht weiter....

@Knaller :

ist das der Suspend Modus ?


----------



## Knaller (29 November 2018)

Moin
@ Maddin

Ja das ist der Suspend Modus

System wird schlafen gelegt und macht beim Neustart genau an der Stelle weiter


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wincctia (29 November 2018)

Hallo maddin, 


passt die Uhrzeit von deiner Vm ? Evtl was aktiv was die Uhrzeit beeinflusst Grund nicht näher zu beschreiben? 

Gruß Tia


----------



## maddin (3 Dezember 2018)

Hallo Tia,

das habe ich jetzt nicht beobachtet....

Was ist der Hintergrund deiner Frage ?

Gruß maddin


----------



## Wincctia (3 Dezember 2018)

Hallo maddin, 

es gibt doch relativ viele Leute die die Uhr in der Vm anhalten um so z.b. Testphasen von Programmen oder auch die Windows Aktivierung zu bremsen. Programme wie der Simatic Manager erkennen das und mögen sowas gar nicht. 

Ps noch eine Frage hast du bei der Netwerkkarte aktiv das hier die mac zufällig umgestellt wird? 



Gruß Tia


----------



## Tanz_Bär (3 Dezember 2018)

Wincctia schrieb:


> Hallo maddin,
> 
> es gibt doch relativ viele Leute die die Uhr in der Vm anhalten um so z.b. Testphasen von Programmen oder auch die Windows Aktivierung zu bremsen. Programme wie der Simatic Manager erkennen das und mögen sowas gar nicht.
> 
> ...



Ich wusste garnicht, dass Simatic Manager sowas erkennen kann!


----------



## PMA (4 Dezember 2018)

Hallo maddin,

das Problem was Knaller beschrieben hat konnte ich bisher auch umgehen indem ich die Lizenzen in eine virtuelle Festplatte ausgelagert habe.
Mit dem Suspend-Modus funktioniert es bestimmt auch, wenn du die VM aber lieber aus machen möchtest kannst du das ja mal testen.

Eine virtuelle Festplatte kannst du erstellen indem du (bei eingeschalteter VM) oben links auf Player -> Manage -> Virtual Machine Settings... klickst.
In dem Fenster im Reiter "Hardware" auf "Add". Der Rest ist dann selbsterklärend.
Anschließend kannst du die Lizenzen mit dem ALM auf die andere Festplatte verschieben. Und diese am besten nochmal sichern 

Gruß Maxi


----------



## maddin (6 Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten...

Ein Kollege hat mir aus der Patsche geholfen mit einer XP-VHD mit einer festen Größe von 40 GB.

Das Problem ist nun weg. 

Ich selbst habe es nicht geschafft, aus der dynamischen Größe der virtuellen Festplatte eine feste zu machen.

Gruß maddin


----------



## maddin (6 Dezember 2018)

Noch was...

@WinccTIA : Beides kann ich verneinen. Die Uhr wird nicht angehalten, wir haben im Unternehmen entsprechende Lizenzen, und die MAC Adresse der Netzwerkkarte wird auch nicht modifiziert.

Das Problem wird schon dadurch verursacht wie von Knaller beschrieben....

Gruß maddin


----------



## maddin (6 Dezember 2018)

zu früh gefreut......

Der Step 7 Lizenzkey ist schon wieder defekt.....

@WinccTia, wo finde ich die Vorwahl mit der zufälligen MAC Adresse ? Finde nichts diesbezüglich....

Die Uhr im Windows läuft auf jeden Fall mit.....

Gruß maddin


----------



## volker (6 Dezember 2018)

ich kann das problem nicht nachvollziehen.
ich habe auch eine vbox (z.z. 5.2.0) laufen. wxp 32bit. typ: vdi, dynamische größe. funktioniert problemlos.

ich sehe du verwendest eine .vhd. ich habe letztens mal eine win10.vhd angelegt. das hat nicht wirklich funktioniert. win 10 liess sich nicht komplett installieren.
als .vdi ging alles problemlos.

probier einfach mal eine kopie deiner maschine ins vdi format zu machen. ob das zum erfolg wird kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.

hast du die verschlüsselung aktiviert? ka ob sowas evtl zu probs führen kann.


----------



## volker (6 Dezember 2018)

was du evtl auch noch probieren kannst ist eine zweite hd zu erzeugen. 10-20 mb reichen.
feste größe. typ: mehrfach anschließbar oder gemeinsam benutzbar.
dort deine lizenzen drauf.


----------



## maddin (7 Dezember 2018)

Hallo Volker,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Die Festplatte meines Kollegen mit 40GB fester Größe ist vom Format .vdi


Ich habe die Lizenzen jetzt auf eine zweite vdi ausgelagert. Mal sehen was passiert.


Gruss maddin


----------



## ChristophD (12 Dezember 2018)

also laut vbox hilfe:
*Power off the machine:*With this option, VirtualBox also stops running the virtual machine, but_without_saving its state.
[h=3]Warning[/h]This is equivalent to pulling the power plug on a real computer without shutting it down properly. If you start the machine again after powering it off, your operating system will have to reboot completely and may begin a lengthy check of its (virtual) system disks. As a result, this should not normally be done, since it can potentially cause data loss or an inconsistent state of the guest system on disk.

Würde ich definitiv unterlassen eine VM so zu beenden. 
Schließlich zieht man ja auch nicht einfach den Stromstecker raus um den Computer auszuschalten oder?


----------



## maddin (12 Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

 das Problem sitzt immer vor dem Bildschirm.....

 Ich habe die VM falsch heruntergefahren.

Beim Schließen der VM von den drei Möglichkeiten die Falsche ausgewählt :

1. den Zustand der VM speichern (OK)
2. die VM mittels ACPI Event herunterfahren (OK)
3. die VM ausschalten (nicht gut = Stecker ziehen)

Ich hatte mich natürlich für Variante Drei entschieden.....

Gruß Martin


----------



## JesperMP (13 Dezember 2018)

Kann man den Virtualbox VM nicht stoppen inden man durch Windows Startmenü (in den VM Gast) den normalen Windows Shutdown startet ?
So tu ich immer mit meine VMware VMs. 
Es kann sein das es gibt Windows Updates die zuerst installiert werden muss bevor Windows gestoppt werden kann.
Ein herunterfahren mittels ACPI Event lautet für mich wie ein Windows Forced Shutdown.


----------



## Fabpicard (13 Dezember 2018)

Ja Jesper, so macht man das eigentlicht. Die VM schließt sich dann automatisch...
Und das ACPI-Event ist "Netzschalter gedrückt"... Was ja bei den meisten Rechnern (nicht notebooks) auch so mit einem normal installierten Windows klappt. Hier geht der Ein-/Aus-Taster auf das Mainboard welches dann diesen ACPI-Event auslöst...

MfG Fabsi


----------

